# Let's talk Tree Trimming!



## Rockrz (Sep 2, 2015)

OK, so here's a good question for the resident experts that have had
experience with this subject...

Is there ever a time when it's OK to cut the vertical limbs of a tree?

I understand that cutting a substantial amount of the top of a tree is
considered "topping" the tree which is not recommended.

But, if you let a tree that is a type that is known to be prone to braking
off during storms since they are weak to began with... if you let these things grow vertical forever, isn't this just asking for damage if the tree is next to a house or driveway where vehicles are parked?

And, if you never trim trees to the point limbs could damage a house,
wouldn't that effect your homeowner's insurance?

Just curious as to what the general consensus is on if it's OK to
cut at least a little off of a vertical limb or if you never ever do
that and just deal with the consequences if it breaks someday.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2015)

We have many different trees around us, especially the eucalyptus that we top to keep them from going crazy. Once ours are topped they tend to grow new limbs at the cut point but off to the sides and make a good canopy. They are weak trees and loose limbs every storm so I do what I can to keep them from getting too big. I say cut what you need, it shouldn't kill a tree but it might stop it from growing in one way or another.


----------



## Rockrz (Sep 2, 2015)

Well, I ran in to a "trained arborist" who apparently believes you never, ever top a tree.

I've been reading up on this practice and have found it is not recommended but nobody is saying it damages or kills the tree... they don't recommend it because it make trees look a little weird when they grow back out.

We have a tree by our drive way and it is close to the house (we rent) so I'm thinking it need to be trimmed back a little to not only protect vehicles but also to protect the house.

The landlord wants to do whatever this guy recommends and he claims tall limbs on top are not in danger of snapping off in a storm.  Not sure where he got his "Arborist" license from, but everyone knows the taller vertical limbs are, they become more likely to break off in high winds.

Seems like the landlords insurance company would want it trimmed to lessen the possibility of the house getting damaged.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2015)

It is probably more rare for the vertical limbs to break. How tall are you talking? My neighbor never topped his Eucalyptus and they are probably 80 feet or more tall now. I'd be scared to live around them. Mine are about 35-40 feet and I feel they are too tall. I lose branches all the time.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 2, 2015)

If vertical limbs were prone to breakage, no tree would be taller than you. If you cut a vertical limb, it just starts to regrow, but it cannot grow from the cut spot, so it sends a chute out slightly to the side which then turns up. That's why those trees look funny and *the turn becomes the weakest spot*.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Save all your pecan branch trimmings for me please...


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 2, 2015)

Here's one place to start:
http://www.landscapeandgardentoday.com/How_To/PruneTreesAndShrubs2.PHP

Remember that it is more likely for a weak side branch to fall than it is for the top to come off.


----------



## chrisn (Sep 2, 2015)

I am not going to go into detail but any tree can be reduced without "topping" it. A reliable tree expert co can do such work, like Bartlett Tree Expert Co.


----------



## chrisn (Sep 2, 2015)

I am not going to go into detail but any tree can be reduced without "topping" it. A reliable tree expert co can do such work, like Bartlett Tree Expert Co.

I worked for them for 25 years, so I do know what I am talking about.:banana:


----------



## Rockrz (Sep 2, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> "likely"



That is not a word that ensures there is not going to be any damage caused by high winds breaking off tree limbs.  Nobody can say the limbs will not break and that's the issue.

It's better to prevent a problem than to have to deal with a problem after it happens which is all I would be trying to accomplish.

Sounds like I need to buy my own place and simply make sure there are no types of trees close to the house that are known to grow very high in the first place.

What would be some types of trees that grow no higher than say 25 to 30 feet?  I'm sure the insurance companies would have a field day with this since they would not be paying for damage caused by trees that were not cut back.

I've actually heard of insurance companies telling homeowners that the tree gets cut back or taken out... or we do not renew your policy cause we don't pay for things that should be prevented in the first place.


----------



## Rockrz (Sep 2, 2015)

chrisn said:


> I am not going to go into detail but any tree can be reduced without "topping" it. A reliable tree expert co can do such work, like Bartlett Tree Expert Co.
> 
> I worked for them for 25 years, so I do know what I am talking about.:banana:



Maybe we have no "reliable tree expert" in these here parts.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2015)

Around here, the cities have decided trees are important and you need a permit to cut one down and they usually say no. But you can reduce the size by 20% a year. They seldom die, they just develope a new top out of the top branches that are left. Plant trees under the electric wire by the road and they will be topped regularly.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 2, 2015)

Rockrz said:


> That is not a word that ensures there is not going to be any damage caused by high winds breaking off tree limbs.  Nobody can say the limbs will not break and that's the issue.
> 
> It's better to prevent a problem than to have to deal with a problem after it happens which is all I would be trying to accomplish.



Well then, cut down all the trees, sell your car, cut up your driver's license and get a job that allows you to cyber-commute. Oh yeah, forget about picking up a saw...you never know what could happen.:banana:
But seriously, many insurance companies insist that you have no trees within x-feet of your building (like about 10', which isn't much). When you landscape, pick your trees carefully by looking at adult trees and knowing how much they can spread.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2015)

Rockrz said:


> That is not a word that ensures there is not going to be any damage caused by high winds breaking off tree limbs.  Nobody can say the limbs will not break and that's the issue.
> 
> It's better to prevent a problem than to have to deal with a problem after it happens which is all I would be trying to accomplish.
> 
> ...




Last year I had to cut down a healthy pine tree because my insurance company was going to cancel my policy because it was close to the house. There were a few close to the house but they only cited this one.

I also got a letter of cancellation for having a small stack of firewood against my porch, had to move it five feet.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 2, 2015)

Seems they just want to get rid of you


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 3, 2015)

Fruit trees are trimmed to keep them low all the time around here. 

Your arborist friend I think is looking at this from an artistic view point more than practical viewpoint. Most of the time topping a tree looks like hell. The power company comes thru and hacks away a big notch in the side of big maples here that had no good reason someone planted them under power lines. I think it would look much better and be better for the tree to cut it down. I went out once and they were butchering my tree and I told the guy just cut it down to the ground. He asked if we liked flowering dog woods and I said yes. They took the tree down and came back with a couple dog woods and planted them both sides of the one they took out. Smart actually on their part now they don&#8217;t have to come back in 20 years and do it again.  

I would hate to think I needed permission to trim or cut down a tree on my own property. I guess in that case it isn&#8217;t really your property any more. They control every aspect of everything you do on it but still tax you like it belonged to you. 

My insurance company came and walked around my property and sent a letter saying they would drop me if I didn&#8217;t remove the pile of wood next to the garage. I was in the process of rebuilding the house and was storing the material there. I also had a door where the deck was going that was 3&#8217; off the ground. I had the dead bolt locked I had a safety chain on it and I had a block of wood with a 3&#8221; deck screw into the jam keeping it from being opened and they wrote that up as a fall hazard. Luckily they didn&#8217;t say anything about the 60&#8217; pine tree planted 10&#8217; from the house.


----------



## Rockrz (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, I think my position is to not have trees so close to the house that they could cause damage if blown over or if they are damaged by high winds which is a very real possibility.

I can't imagine someone putting a tree before their house or their car, but then again I'm not a tree hugging liberal which I'm sure some would think that is what's wrong with me 

If you do have trees close to the house, they should be the types that do not grow really tall.

So, what are some types of trees that do not grow really tall?

And, would they still look nice if you trimmed them every couple of years (from the time they are young) like you would shrubs so you can control their shape and prevent excessive growth?


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 3, 2015)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bonsai+trees&t=ffsb&ia=images


Cheers, from your tree-hugging liberal friend:banana:


----------



## Rockrz (Sep 3, 2015)

If we're going to get in to tree huggin, can't we
at least get some normal sized trees please???


----------



## nealtw (Sep 3, 2015)

Fruit trees, pears, apples, plumbs all have varrities that don't get huge.


----------



## Rockrz (Sep 3, 2015)

That'd be a good idea... plant something that produces food!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 3, 2015)

And when you get a good crop you can hug the tree.


----------



## chrisn (Sep 4, 2015)

I would be finding a different insurance CO, that is  just plain ridiculous


----------



## Rockrz (Sep 4, 2015)

nealtw said:


> And when you get a good crop you can hug the tree.



I'm not quite that fruity 





chrisn said:


> I would be finding a different insurance CO, that is  just plain ridiculous



I rent so this has nothing to do with insurance.

It's what the tree guy is recommending to the landlord.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 4, 2015)

Plant nut trees and you can hug the tree when you feel nutty.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 4, 2015)

better to get someone else to hug your nuts


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 4, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> better to get someone else to hug your nuts




Ah jeesh, really. &#128561;


----------



## Rockrz (Sep 4, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Plant nut trees and you can hug the tree when you feel nutty.



Nah, I'll let my buddy feel nutty.





slownsteady said:


> better to get someone else to hug your nuts



I'm not that limber, sorry:

This thread is nuts!


----------



## buffalo (Sep 5, 2015)

My wife's cousin has a summer home in a beach community . A while back a storm blew a tree over , the neighbors tree, and it landed on thier house and 100% destroyed it. The neighbors insurance denied the claim calling it an act of god. They would only cover it if the tree had a problem and was neglected and that could be proved.

Imo , which I voiced to her , who cares wether or not the insurance covers it. It's the neighbors tree and they should be responsable . It's called the American way.....Sue the neighbor.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 5, 2015)

Neighbors tree fell and hit the front of my house a couple years ago. The thing I learned from the incident was, it's now my tree. Their insurance company didn't pay, mine did to reconnect the electric, cable, phone, repair the front railing. If you don't notify your neighbor that you have concerns of their trees, you have the distinct pleasure of fixing they're problems. Lesson learned.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 5, 2015)

You have to sue the person that owns the tree, then they are insured. Much like when you are hurt in a car when the driver of the car you are in is at fault, you have to sue your friend.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 5, 2015)

Doesn't work that way here. Wish it did.


----------



## chrisn (Sep 5, 2015)

buffalo said:


> My wife's cousin has a summer home in a beach community . A while back a storm blew a tree over , the neighbors tree, and it landed on thier house and 100% destroyed it. The neighbors insurance denied the claim calling it an act of god. They would only cover it if the tree had a problem and was neglected and that could be proved.
> 
> Imo , which I voiced to her , who cares wether or not the insurance covers it. It's the neighbors tree and they should be responsable . It's called the American way.....Sue the neighbor.



I had just the opposite thing happen, my very large oak tree fell over one day ,no reason, and the insurance co paid for all the clean up in my yard, while the neighbors home owners insurance took care od theirs. What is interesting is the neighbors tried to get more money from their insurance citing that I had neglected this tree. I was in the tree care business for almost 30 years! Hard to believe they even tried this but the insurance co denied their claim AFTER, I supplied proof of my taking care of it. IMO the neighbors should have been cited for insurance fraud.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 5, 2015)

It's the American way: try any angle to get a little bit more money.


----------



## buffalo (Sep 6, 2015)

chrisn said:


> I had just the opposite thing happen, my very large oak tree fell over one day ,no reason, and the insurance co paid for all the clean up in my yard, while the neighbors home owners insurance took care od theirs. What is interesting is the neighbors tried to get more money from their insurance citing that I had neglected this tree. I was in the tree care business for almost 30 years! Hard to believe they even tried this but the insurance co denied their claim AFTER, I supplied proof of my taking care of it. IMO the neighbors should have been cited for insurance fraud.



Just wondering , did thier insurance company ask you for information? We're you at risk of thier insurance company coming after your insurance company if it was determined thier was neglect? 

Unrelated , but I have a huge tree that died in my yard . I'd estimate 3' trunk and 60' tall . We had a very long , cold , snowy winter and some trees died or only half bloomed. This tree could hit my barn if it fell the right way. How long before I should worry? My neighbor burns wood and often cuts trees . I got to ask him 8f he wants it , but this thing would be alot of work.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 6, 2015)

buffalo said:


> This tree could hit my barn if it fell the right way. *How long before I should worry*?QUOTE]
> 
> Anytime now is a good time to start.


----------



## chrisn (Sep 7, 2015)

buffalo said:


> Just wondering , did thier insurance company ask you for information? We're you at risk of thier insurance company coming after your insurance company if it was determined thier was neglect?
> 
> Unrelated , but I have a huge tree that died in my yard . I'd estimate 3' trunk and 60' tall . We had a very long , cold , snowy winter and some trees died or only half bloomed. This tree could hit my barn if it fell the right way. How long before I should worry? My neighbor burns wood and often cuts trees . I got to ask him 8f he wants it , but this thing would be alot of work.



We both had the SAME insurance co, but they DID want documentation, which I provided. They had no case.


----------



## Rockrz (Jan 4, 2016)

chrisn said:


> the insurance co denied their claim AFTER, I supplied proof of my taking care of it



Short of video with audio.... what kind of proof did you provide?


----------



## schlich (Jan 5, 2016)

all ill say is hope you have good renters insurance so if the tree does come down your covered it really up to the landlord


----------

